# Braised Squirrel



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Last Winter my 7yr'ol son and I hit the forests this AM, gunning for Peter Cotton Tail & Squirrel Nutkin.
Didn't see Peter, but Nutkin and his buddies abounded and we limited on the tree rats.

*Chile's Braised Squirrel*

_3-4 Squirrels per person
I use the forelegs, hindquarters, lower back and discard the upper back & ribcage.
One (1) small onion diced
1/2 cup of flour
Spices
One (1) can, Rotel tomatos (optional)_

Dredge the squirrel in flour/spices.
I use sea salt and garlic powder.
In a large skillet add just enough oil to brown the pieces.
Use whatever oil/butter you like, I like bacon grease.

Brown the squirrel on both sides with the onions.
You may want to move pieces around to cook evenly.


Lower the heat, add Rotel & quickly add enough water to just almost cover the pieces.


Bring to a slow simmer and cook covered for 1.5 hours.


Devour plain or serve over rice.


*Money shots, falling off the bones goodness.*


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks good....but....(&amp?) Did I miss something? What is amp? Thanks.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Looks good....but....(&amp?) Did I miss something? What is amp? Thanks.


That is the ampersand symbol that was converted by the web browser. He was saying add rotel AND quickly add water.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you...I would have never figured that out!!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Looks good....but....(&amp?) Did I miss something? What is amp? Thanks.


Rick has you partially covered.
Some times when you copy/paste the _'&'_ symbol that happens.


----------

